# Professional body ECSA for Mechanical engineer from India



## Akhil003 (Apr 27, 2018)

Dear all,

I was told that for Mechanical Engineer the only professional body in SA is ECSA. and as per the information obtained it takes about 3 to 12 months for the registration with ECSA. Is this correct?

I also got a mail from one of the Imigration consultant regarding the same.

Mail FYI "Good day Akhil,
Thank you for sending these through to me for review.

You are eligible to apply for a Critic​al Skills Work Visa as an Mechanical Engineer. Without a job offer in place, we can make application and receive a visa for 1 year which will allow you to come to South Africa and find employment in 12 months.

​Thereafter you will need to confirm employment with the South African Authorities upon which an extension of another 4 years will be given to you with the name of the employer on your visa which will total a 5 year Critical Skills Work Visa.

There are various steps in the accumulation of the documents before we are able to make application to the South African Authorities. We need to have your qualifications evaluated by SAQA (South African Qualifications Authority) and we will then need to register with the relevant professional body in South Africa.

Once the above is complete, we will compile your application with all the necessary paperwork and make submission to the Embassy. 

Approximate Processing times of the various steps:

SAQA- 1​5​ working days( not needed as you obtain this

Registration with professional body- 3-12 months
Visa processing at Embassy- 8-12 weeks

Our service fee:
SAQA: R 0
Registration with professional body: R 9,050
Critical Skills Work Visa: R 11,900

80% of our service fee is requested upfront to start the process and once submission is made we request the outstanding 20%."


----------



## Akhil003 (Apr 27, 2018)

please advise anyone


----------



## Akhil003 (Apr 27, 2018)

Akhil003 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I was told that for Mechanical Engineer the only professional body in SA is ECSA. and as per the information obtained it takes about 3 to 12 months for the registration with ECSA. Is this correct?
> 
> ...















Awaiting reply


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

I suggest you go to the ECSA website and check out for yourself. Those prices are too much especially for membership. Because professional body membership is so simple (you literally complete some form, attach the requested documents and pay the membership fee) you don't need to be charged R9,050.


----------

